# Protective Gear/Body Armor



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Those seem reasonable. Don't forget your wrists though. You should also get a decen pair of wrist guards. Wrist fractures are common in snowboarding.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

why do you care what others think? i personally think your wanting to protect yourself and thats all that matters


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You're not going to war here. Use some wrist guards and a helmet. Everything else is a little overkill if you ask me. You're going to look like Robocop, and probably move the like him, with all that stuff on. :laugh:

EDIT: On second thought, all that stuff is from the same no-name site. If this is spam and you wasted 30 seconds of my life, I'm going to find you and peel you like an orange.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

Flick Montana said:


> You're not going to war here. Use some wrist guards and a helmet. Everything else is a little overkill if you ask me. You're going to look like Robocop, and probably move the like him, with all that stuff on. :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: On second thought, all that stuff is from the same no-name site. If this is spam and you wasted 30 seconds of my life, I'm going to find you and peel you like an orange.




are you saying robocop on a board wouldn't be awesome to see? i think it would be something awesome to see.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

i wear this









i can do indy/stale 3s no issues. still working on landing my 5s. body armor doesn't interfere with my body motions at all. it already saved me once flying 20 ft landing on my back.


----------

